

Krugman Rattled On C-Span - donboudreaux
http://blog.mises.org/archives/009443.asp

======
thinkcomp
He didn't seem rattled to me... More like, amused, which was what I was as
soon as I heard "Ron Paul" and "economy" in the same sentence. (Ron Paul
wanted to abolish the Federal Reserve during his campaign for President.
Imagine what life would be like now with no Federal Reserve to control
interest rates; then put yourself in Krugman's shoes being talked down to by a
random caller, after repeatedly calling attention to the housing crisis more
than just about anyone else since 2006, and after winning a Nobel prize.) I'm
pretty sure he wasn't rattled.

